# Sand Flea Hook Size



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Got some live sand fleas the other day...first time I've done that. What is a nice hook size for one of them? If some are small, is it a good idea to put more than one on the same hook, or does that take away from bait presentation?


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

number 2 to 2/0 Owner Mutu LIte work for me with fleas,,, most the time I use a 1/0. I don't like multiple fleas per hook but have caught fish doing it......


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

eagle Claw L197 2/0 circle sea. And yes 2 fleas when they are small will work. I also add a small piece of crab flavor fishbite in oRANGE to simulate the roe..Thats what the Pomps are after. Hook your fleas like this... Pin the "digger" to the body by coming through the bottom of the flea,out the top of the shell.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

barty b said:


> eagle Claw L197 2/0 circle sea. And yes 2 fleas when they are small will work. I also add a small piece of crab flavor fishbite in oRANGE to simulate the roe..Thats what the Pomps are after. Hook your fleas like this... Pin the "digger" to the body by coming through the bottom of the flea,out the top of the shell.


How about a picture Ive never fished a sandflea


----------



## MCS (Aug 15, 2006)

Fishman said:


> How about a picture Ive never fished a sandflea


I saw this info w/pics on another site:

http://www.boatlessfishing.com/forum/viewtopic.php?=&p=14636


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I use a 1o/ mustad live bait style hook. The short shank and spread are perfect for one large or in apinch two medium sand fleas. The hook is almost completely covered and sink well into a fish. Plus the short shank helps getting a hook set in smaller mouthed fishes.


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Great Link SGT .. thanks


----------

